# Lower Engine Cover



## jasonm (Nov 30, 2009)

Greetings,

I need to replace the lower plastic engine cover on my 2008 Sentra 2.0. I already found it listed cheaply on partsgeek, but now I'm looking for the clips/fasteners involved. All I can find in the service manual (EI-13) is reference to Clip C205. My local dealer told me there were two different clips involved (requiring 5 and 8, respectively).

Has anyone done this before? Any info on where I could get the clips, or what part number they would be?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Inside the wheel well, you should see the similar type clips that hold on the fender liner. Take one of those off and go to any automotive store that sells these type of clips and try to match them up. The ones that go on the actual bumper is actually a lot fatter than the other ones so those you might just have to eyeball the size and see if you can find them. They should be a lot cheaper somewhere other than the dealer.


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Is this the clip your looking for?

Nissan Parts Department - Your Official Source for Nissan Parts - Accessories - Information

#11


----------



## Thrusty (Feb 3, 2013)

Well here u go, I work for lkqcorp. Are you familiar with them and keystone? We sell this little plastic for around 40$. Look up lkq keystone in your area and give a call. We will ship for free usually rite to your door if your a shop if not u can pick up. 

Sent from my SCH-I800 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

